# Help My Cats just had a kitten



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

Help!

My cat was due to be spayed on wednesday.....shes just had a kitten.

Shes cleaned him all over, removed chord......

there only appears to be one.....


what do I do? Ive filed a box with towels by where she is. But what else does she need?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you had best ring the vet and ask him/her. I bet the was the biggest shock you ever had!

As long as she is kept warm, and is taking care of the little mite, she will manage fine, but you do need a dirt tray if you haven't already got one. She shouldn't be going out.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

:how long ago did she have the kitten? could be more than one what a shock for you


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

now theres two!!!

What do I do????

The other kitten is in a box with towel cat jumped ot o have other!!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

happybunny22000 said:


> now theres two!!!
> 
> What do I do????
> 
> The other kitten is in a box with towel cat jumped ot o have other!!!


Keep them in one area/room. Obviously mum cat will not be allowed to go outside until spayed when kittens are weaned (8 weeks ish onward)

Just keep an eye on her, if she gets distressed you will need to take her to the vets.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

happybunny22000 said:


> now theres two!!!
> 
> What do I do????
> 
> The other kitten is in a box with towel cat jumped ot o have other!!!


thought so there still may be more, just keep mum quiet and comftable


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

How old is mum cat?
I would call the vet if I were you, even just to get some adivce and reassurance. I think you'll need to get a few things, but I've never had a cat who's had kittens so I'm not too sure. Do you have a decent set of kitchen scales? You'll need to start weighing the kittens daily to make sure they are gaining weight. Keep them in one room, and of course make sure mum can't get out as she can begin to call again very soon apparently. I think most breeders on the forum say to get some kind of kitten replacement milk just in case mum doesn't feed kittens enough or something goes wrong; I think I may remember Taylorbaby or someone saying Cimicat was the best, although don't quote me on that because I could be wrong. Their will be loads more, but as I say, I have no experience in this sort of thing! 


Good luck. 

Sparkles


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

they are both *I think* suckling or attempting to. Mum is licking the newest onr poor mum.

Do they need vets anyway?

Should they be put into my bedroom in the box or left where they are?

Poor poor mum  I feel like such a hyprocrite as I'm pro rescue 

Ive put some food and abowl of water near mum...litter tray isnt too far away. 


What happens next...what do I need to do


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Where are they? I would avoid moving them if possible but that can change depending on other pets, children etc.

Seconding weighing with accurate scales now and from now on.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

How old is mum cat? Old enough to be spayed before now I presume? Although I'm not judging you, I don't know the situation so know their could be any of number of reasons she hasn't been spayed! Don't panic, hopefully someone experienced will be along to help soon. Does mum seem content enough? If they are both suckling and mum doesn't seem distressed then that's good. I don't know about moving them to your room at this stage so I wouldn't want to say, but I don't think I would without being given the go ahead from somebody who knows a bit more. I'm not sure if you really have to do anything else, but I do think you should just call the vet to see what they say, just so you get a bit of reassurance that everything is ok. 

Sparkles.


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

should i wait till they finished feeding?

Shes right by the kitchen door which leads through to the back door. Thats where I the other male (done) cat eats and goes out and the dog walks past. I could move away to a corner if better She and the kittens are in box. 

what doe smum need?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

How old is she, a few people have asked and this is important. The younger she is, the more worrisome it is tbh.

Looking at the situation as you describe it, I would be tempted to move her into a secure space where you can keep her safe away from your other cat and dog. You will need to be with her from now on so make sure it is somewhere accessible to yourself.

I would however wait until she is finished and move your cat/dog away from her for now.

Mum needs plenty of food.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Watch the kittens whilst they are suckling, are their ears twitching back and forth?? I often find this is the best way to see if they have latched on well and are getting milk


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

She and the kittens need to be separated from the male cat and the other animals in another room I believe. The male cat could harm the kittens. I don't know if you should wait until they have finished feeding if the male cat has free access to the area right now. 

Mum needs a high calorie good quality food and her own space (I think), and I'm not sure what, if anything, else. As I say, I don't know a lot about this. 

I do think you should call the vet - they will be able to provide you with the best advice if you really do feel like you don't know at all what you're doing. 

Sparkles.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I personally wouldn't put them in your bedroom just in case you get up in the night in the dark and stand on one 

must have been such a shock!!!


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

She is on her own with kits in living room.

She is approx 8-10 months old. no exact age as she was abandoned on me.

I rang two months ago and vets said she was too young.

She is sleeping - well ish whilst kittens are suckling. Both are sucking. I will go and buy more litter, and towels and stuff, what food do you recommend.

I rang a friend who is a vet nurse but she was busy and said that all above ^^ is fine and to leave mum if she's happy. What do I do tomorrow??


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Very odd response from a vet. 6 months is usually the latest most start spaying at. When did she escape? Are you able to weigh the kittens now?

very young to be giving birth unfortunately.


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

shock??? I nearly died!!!!


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

I now shes very very young  Shes very very small!!

I have rabbits too and all are rescues and i'm very anti litters 
My other cat was a rescue and so was she in a way

It was about June! She stayed out one night - shes not been out since. 

Ive been chokka at work and am in the process of starting my own business and so this was the first chance and with the money too to spay. Hence me not pushing it last time  I was told she was too young as it was eta and this was the earliest I've had to call! I feel bad enough as it is!

Kittens are still suckling - do they need pulling off to be weighed?


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't understand why a vet would say that a cat who is 6 months old at the youngest is too young to be spayed. Does she have underlying health issues or something? I believe I would have questioned the vet on why he felt she was too young given that 6 months or younger is standard practise. Is she an outdoor cat? I'm sorry to say that she shouldn't have been going out until she'd been neutered  But of course, the kits are here now, so hopefully all will be well and they will grow up to be happy and healthy. 

I'm not sure what food is best, something high calorie I've heard. I've also heard others mention kitten food. Is the living room going to be an area which your other animals don't have access to? I'm pretty sure this is best for the first few weeks. 

If you're feeling unhappy about the advice of your friend who's a vet nurse then I would call the vet. 

Sparkles

Sorry, I just seen that she isn't an outdoor cat.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

No don't pull them off to weigh.

Weigh after theyve fed, but remember the weight will be food also. Weigh in 12 hours time, then another 12 etc, to get a good average weight of the kitten (not poo and food)


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont know what to think! Im exhausted god knows how she must feel. She looks ago and the kits are feeding. It may have been 3 months ago - I cant remember and am not in a position to search my diary! yes i know its my fault i've left it so long since but this is the first chance I've had to take the day off work!!

The living room is a through room - so the dog will come through as will the other cat!!

I have an office she could go in but in the past shes poohed n weed behind the computer in there so that worries me. on the other hand this is my fault so.... is that better?

She is an indoor cat!! She got out though a window one night! I did not set out intentionally for this to happen as I have said in my previous posts I am pretty much anti breeding so feel awful about this as it is!! And assumed as she was (apart from one night) locked in! 

She's my baby


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Somewhere quiet, out of traffic, and somewhere you can spend a lot of time in. Warm, etc, but she may not be happy with where you put her, but start with the most ideal place and start from there. If you feel thats the computer room, then go with that.

You're gonna have kitten poo and wee all over anyway so I'd just get used to it 

And obviously all other animals must be kept out, and keep an eye out for fleas, I know outdoor cats can pick them up easily and this can be deadly on new kittens if they come off your boy onto them.


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

both are deflead regularly. I feel like sh*t



what food is recommended. How often should I change this "bed"

what else should I Buy?


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not trying to berate you, and understand you feel guilty. It's unfortunate that you made a mistake, but the kittens are here now and that's what matters. I hadn't seen your post before mines as I was typing (if that makes sense). 

I can't really add much else on to what I've said as I have no experience in this. It's important to weigh the kittens etc, and they should be moved from the living room if it's a through room for the dog etc (that's just my opinion based on what I've heard). 

Sparkles


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

happybunny22000 said:


> I dont know what to think! Im exhausted god knows how she must feel. She looks ago and the kits are feeding. It may have been 3 months ago - I cant remember and am not in a position to search my diary! yes i know its my fault i've left it so long since but this is the first chance I've had to take the day off work!!
> 
> The living room is a through room - so the dog will come through as will the other cat!!
> 
> ...


I took a cat in when I had two other cats and she settled well in my bedroom, can you not take her somewhere they don't go like your bedroom?


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

the dog sleeps under my bed 

Ive made up the little office and put her bits in there. When the kits have stopped sucklin I will move the box with all inside. Its homely in there and a bit warmer.

If I can I hope to keep both kittens.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It sounds as if everything is fine, don't panic.

Liz


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

happybunny22000 said:


> both are deflead regularly. I feel like sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're tired and still in shock if you didn't expect kittens so just take a deep breath and try to relax.
Your cat will need a good quality food - easy to get, I would suggest Natures Menu or Hi-Life. She will eat quite a lot while feeding kittens.
Move them to your office space if that is the quietest place and change her bedding daily to keep it clean. Put a litter tray in the room with her but far enough away from her bed. If she has toileted behind your computer before now make sure that area is thoroughly cleaned with a biological cleaner or something like Simple Solution to get rid of all traces of the smell - she will smell it even if you can't.
At this stage you really don't need to buy anything else apart from food and litter. 
Weigh the kittens at around the same time each day - you are looking for an average gain of around 10g per day.
Unless you are concerned about anything they should be fine and happy to feed from mum for around 4 weeks when you should start weaning them - but I think you have enough to be going on with for now


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

happybunny22000 said:


> the dog sleeps under my bed
> 
> Ive made up the little office and put her bits in there. When the kits have stopped sucklin I will move the box with all inside. Its homely in there and a bit warmer.
> 
> If I can I hope to keep both kittens.


Good luck, but I think I would have moved the dog out for newborn kitties in this instance! Hope the kitties are ok


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

I would move beau out but he is super sensitive and would whine all night. Mishka is in the airing cupboard with the door open. She jumped in there so I put the kittens and box in there too. Shes curled up and resumed feeding. I have left water and food and litter tray on floor - litter tray a bit further away. 

This is in a closed office room.

First thing tomorrow I will book vets appointments and get more supplies. When can the other cat and the dog be introduced

I really feel sh*t 
I feel like one of those stories i tut at! 
I feel like I have let her down 

How often does she need checking on?

This is my first few days off i've had in ages  or tomorrow


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

happybunny22000 said:


> I really feel sh*t
> I feel like one of those stories i tut at!
> I feel like I have let her down
> 
> ...


Many people who breed spend the first few weeks with mum and kits.

I wouldnt introduce either cat or dog until the kittens are 12 weeks old, its a bit risky otherwise. I know my breeder has an old soppy dog who is introduced to the kittens at 10 weeks, but they know from experience that the dog is okay with the kittens (I mean 25 years experience) so it wouldnt be something I would risk until they were old enough to handle themselves.


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

i go away thursday night with work till sunday - My sister will be here then. But from tuesday onwards Ill be at work for 4 hrs then lunch here then work for 4 hrs .....do I need to get someone here 24/7 next week when im at work?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OK, first of all calm down  It sounds like things are OK so far. Since she is small from what you say, I would keep a close eye on her for the next few days, don't leave her alone if you can help it. With her being small there is a chance she might have a kit stuck inside.

Please pop her in a room where no other animals have access, be regimented about making sure doors are closed and other animals are out of the way before you go in to her. If you can make yourself a little bed in there so you can sleep with her for at least the first week or two ... longer if you can. I would recommend you having her in your bedroom, but if you can't bring yourself to keep your dog out of there (though I personally would keep the dog out)... So long as you don't have the kittening box right next to your bed you should be fine. You could always sleep with a lamp on or something so if you do get up in the night you can see where you're going.

Change the bedding daily, and weigh the kittens at the same time. To reduce stress to mum while you do this, weigh them on the floor so mum can see exactly what you're doing  Keep a note of the weights, provided they gain at least 10g a day everything should be fine. But if they should start to lose weight for more than a couple of days on the trot a vet visit will be needed, as this can be the first sign of illness and with such little ones it's best to catch these things early. Be sure to weigh them at the same time every day.

As far as mum cats diet is concerned please do any food change gradually. The last thing you need right now is mum cat with diarrhea 

I would personally make sure she has someone with her 24/7 for the first few weeks at least. 

For now I think that's all you need to absorb. But please do come back once you're not quite so shocked to absorb a little more.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

happybunny22000 said:


> i go away thursday night with work till sunday - My sister will be here then. But from tuesday onwards Ill be at work for 4 hrs then lunch here then work for 4 hrs .....do I need to get someone here 24/7 next week when im at work?


No no, of course not. Relax. Cats have kittens! You are worrying too much. I realise you feel guilty but what's done is done.

Liz


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks

Mishka and kittens appear to be doing well. Kittens weight 3.5lbs last night after feeding and weigh 4lbs this morning after feeding. Mum is eating and drinking although hanst pooped yet. Shes in the airing cupboard but has taken the kits out the box and prefers the carpet in there.

How do I know when the kits have pooped etc?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

happybunny22000 said:


> Mishka and kittens appear to be doing well. Kittens weight 3.5lbs last night after feeding and weigh 4lbs this morning after feeding.


I expect you mean ounces 

Stop panicking. If the kittens are clean, quiet (except when Mum returns to them after an absence) and are gaining weight, there is really no cause for alarm. Relax and enjoy them!

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow i bet that was a shock,it sounds like mum and babies are doing ok, but as said just keep an eye on them,any worries and call your vet, good luck, keep us posted, and we would love to see pictures once things have settled down.xxx _


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

lol i'm calmer than I was!!!

It was just such a shock!

I rang vet this morning to cancel spay and described things and he said thing sounded fine. Kittens are dry and feeding, Mum is being very affectionate and will let me help move the kittens to the milk.

Who says newborn kittens dont move? these are like hamsters - fast ones!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what colours are they,_


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Reading through your thread I think you have had some good advice and never had kittens i can't add.
I think it must have been quite a shock for you but try not to feel guilty. You are human and things happen. 
I hope now that you are over the shock that you will enjoy your new little ones. Watching them grow and develope must be magical.
Sounds like they were born in a loving and safe home and i just wish all kittens had that.
Good Luck.


Have you named them yet?
Also where's the pictures?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You probably won't see any poo or wee as mum will clean it all up 

It's easier to weigh in grams if you can


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm really glad to hear you're much calmer and mum even though young appears to be a good mother.

Oh yes, they certainly can move. I seem to remember those little legs spinning away and the fighting over teats!


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

one is all black, and the other is like mum, black and white. All blak buit with white socks, chest and nose!!

No names yet, although im glad theyre not both black as that would be harder to tell apart. At the mo its just kitten 1 and kitten two lol! Kitten 2 is splodge!!! for now lol.

If I can afford to get all three done, Then I would prefer to keep them - my sister is alreday calling me the cat lady! But I dont think I could bear to part with them...unless I know where they are going and can check they are being looked after - and neutured!

Its now me, with 1 dog, 4 cats, 1 hamster and 5 bunnies! I am the animal lady!

I started to weigh in 0z as i read that was better but will move to grammes now as thats certainly easier for me and makes sense!!!

it was a shock but magical at the same time!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah they sound lovely.
Glad you are begining to enjoy them. I can well understand why you want to keep them. I would be just the same.
It's a mazing how quick you can bond and for in love with little bundles of fur, with perfect little noses and tiny paddy paws


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello! 
How are mum and babies doing this evening? 
Glad to see you're feeling a bit more settled and less shellshocked! 

Sparkles


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi,

How are mum and kittens doing ? 

Kelly xx


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mum and kittens are all doing well and putting weight on nicely. A week old they are now up to 120g. Ironically the first one is the smaller one I thought it would be the other way round.

Must post piccies!

Theyr very fluffy and mum is long haired how will I know whether they are long or short...


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Happybunny

Just found your thread and had a good read. I can well imagine you were in total shock when your cat suddenly produced kittens. You said she was small anyway, so wondered if that was why the vet wanted to wait before spaying her. 

They sound adorable. And mum sounds like a vey good mum. Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Wow just seen this! What a huge shock that must've been for you. I'm glad everything went well and that you got some good advice from the members here. It sounds like the kittens are growing nicely and doing really well. I don't blame you for wanting to keep them both. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

happybunny22000 said:


> Mum and kittens are all doing well and putting weight on nicely. A week old they are now up to 120g. Ironically the first one is the smaller one I thought it would be the other way round.
> 
> Must post piccies!
> 
> Theyr very fluffy and mum is long haired how will I know whether they are long or short...


Hi how much did the kittens weigh when born? I could be wrong but the weight they are seems a bit low? I think they should be putting on at least 10 grams a day. Don't mean to sound like I'm picking holes, but just want to make sure that mum is coping with the feeding (being younger she may not be) 

Putting that aside, would love to see some pictures


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

omg sorry, I typed 110 g, i mean 210 g, one is 207 the other 210. 

I am waiting for some to upload so I can re-post on here


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

I just seen this...it must have been a big shock to have kitten produced when you weren`t expecting it lol

They sound to be doing well..need pics:wink:


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

happybunny22000 said:


> omg sorry, I typed 110 g, i mean 210 g, one is 207 the other 210.
> 
> I am waiting for some to upload so I can re-post on here


That sounds better!! I was a little worried unless they were really small birth weights!  will be sat waiting for the pics


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

these are the pics from newborn kittens - they are obviously a lot bigger now and sqeeeee I can see their eyes starting to open

when do I stop weighing them?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd still weigh them daily for a couple of weeks and then at least once a week especially when you start to wean them at about 4 - 5 weeks.
They're looking very cute and quite chunky :001_wub:


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

they are very chunky!!! I'd say roly and poly springs to mind for temp names lol


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mishka has made a mess of her litter tray...the contents are all over the floor and its carpet....when can i hoover?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd keep weighing them daily until they are about 10 weeks old, then go to every other day until they leave. It only takes a few minutes but could be a life saver 

You can and should carry on normally around the house, it's the best way to get the little ones used to sights and sounds


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

thats fine - i'll just start to use the bathroom scales as the small scales are now too small. One is a really chunky monkey! 

Will hoover the room !! thank god for that - lol didnt want to scare them


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

What kind of scales are they? My digital kitchen scales manage to weigh my girls even now :lol: We just tare in a shoe box before weighing  You bathroom scales might not weigh in 1g increments ...


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

thats a good idea - I never though of putting them in a box!!!!!! lol!!!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

aww they are so cute  How much are they weighing now?


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

One is 253 the other is 267g

the second one is chunky

Theire eyes are starting to open now


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

happybunny22000 said:


> now theres two!!!
> 
> What do I do????
> 
> The other kitten is in a box with towel cat jumped ot o have other!!!


I have just read this thread and I am sitting here flabbergasted.
Is this the Bank Holiday wind-up or what?

Bearing in mind that the poster has other pets of varying types, one would assume that he/she had a resonable idea about looking after animals. The initial conclusions are NO !

I have criticised others for making disparaging remarks in the past, but this person beggars belief. They shouldn't have pets - FULL STOP !! it is obvious from their comments that life is mega busy, what with all their committments. Their pets are obvious way down the pecking order. They couldn't have had any personal contact with the cat otherwise they would have seen the nipples pinking up etc.

The sensible option is to get the RSPCA to come and pick up all the animals and then said person can sort out work etc priorities.

I know I will get criticised by others for my comments, but, one has to get things prioritised. If they are this disorganised in their personal life, then their business life will go down the swanny very rapidly.

heaven help us !!:cursing:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Cat Lover Chris said:


> I have just read this thread and I am sitting here flabbergasted.
> Is this the Bank Holiday wind-up or what?
> 
> Bearing in mind that the poster has other pets of varying types, one would assume that he/she had a resonable idea about looking after animals. The initial conclusions are NO !
> ...


Are you still letting your queens out to mate with the local feral cat colony?


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

How dare you!
Who the hell do you think you are!

You know nothing about me, my animals, my life and as to how busy I am or not!

I think that your post is clearly just a wind up as surely no one would even dream to think about drawing any kind of conclusions about a person from one thread where I in fact only asked for advice - and then to make the remarks you did! I am disgusted at your thread!

My animals ALL of them, have the very best care possible, which is one of the reasons why I have a few - as a few have been dumped on me. I feel no need to justify myself to someone who is clearly as ignorant as you as I, and those around me know my animals receive the highest possible care and more!


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi 'Cat Lover Chris'. 

I've picked these bits out, as you may have missed them.

The Mother cat went out for one night.
Accidents can happen.



happybunny22000 said:


> She is on her own with kits in living room.
> 
> She is approx 8-10 months old. no exact age as she was abandoned on me.
> I rang two months ago and vets said she was too young. (to be spayed.)
> ...


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

Also thought I'd point out that several of my animals have been either adopted from the RSPCA or other rescues (subject to homechecks) and others have been "dropped on my door!" Including Mishka the cat with the kittens.

My life is so busy because of my animals. I work 8-5 an hour of that is lunch time which is spent with Beau my BC, and the buns. Oscar my other cat (from the RSPCA prefers his own company apart from durng the night when he will sleep next to my head. Mishka sleeps on my feet - literally - under the Duvet. FYI since I am imparting so much personal information Beau sleeps under the bed.

Most nights Beau and I do various different types of training, agility, basic obediencem and some fun classes. Beau also comes to work with me as he is a friendly dog and the bosses love him.

My bunnies live outside! There are 5 of them. Over the past two years I have lost two, one was an older bunny who had been mistreated and sadly passed away in his sleep one night, the other had a tumour! Both are buried in my garden! The bunnies live in a 6x5 wendy house which is 6ft tall and has in build shelves for maximum space - they also have a permanantly accessible run which at the moment is 6ft x 8ft and they have approx 2-3 hours a day of free range time as well as more at the weekend. All bunnies are neutured and vaccinated. I hasten to add - as are Beau and Oscar!

Mishka as I have alreday mentioned was planned to go a few months back but after examination the vets advised she was possibly too young / too small and to wait! She escaped - once. And yes I do realise that "once is all it takes" but once a cat escapes - short of chasing her (which I did) there was little I could do but pray she would be ok. She returned a day later!!

Mishka was booked in to be spayed on wednesday - I had tried for the previous week but they were fully booked. It was monday she had the kittens.

I havent had a proper holiday in two years - and when I do go away for any length of time - i.e one night - or two nights beau 99% of the time comes with me and my sister who i hasten to add is not a little child before I get that sprung on me pet sits!

I also have a 2 year old hamster who lives in a huuuge hand made cage for maximum size!

I work as a long distance Volunteer for Battersea Dogs and Cats home (we were with them at the CLA Game Fair this year, Beau and I) my friends two very established dog behaviourists / trainers foster collies for them. I am also very good friends with one of the heads at Battersea of welfare and training! I also work with a few local rescues in my area and am ro rescue and did not set out to "breed" my cat - looking back at my posts surely anyone with a brain cell could tell that by a ) my shock and horrifiedness and b) my lack of knowlege on birth! I was devestated that I had let her down.

"cat lover chris" you clearly are a saint, and although I could hurl insults back at you I prefer to remain diginified as I know I am more than a good owner to ANY of my pets. They come before me in alot of instances. 

SO catlovechris"I hope that the above meets your satisfactionbt even if it didnt...."Frankly my dear....I dont give a damn!"


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

happybunny22000 said:


> Also thought I'd point out that several of my animals have been either adopted from the RSPCA or other rescues (subject to homechecks) and others have been "dropped on my door!" Including Mishka the cat with the kittens.
> 
> My life is so busy because of my animals. I work 8-5 an hour of that is lunch time which is spent with Beau my BC, and the buns. Oscar my other cat (from the RSPCA prefers his own company apart from durng the night when he will sleep next to my head. Mishka sleeps on my feet - literally - under the Duvet. FYI since I am imparting so much personal information Beau sleeps under the bed.
> 
> ...


dont let this OP get to you you dont need to justify yourself to anyone


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hi i have just caught this thread and read from start what a shock for you however love the pics they look right little chunks.and so cute
I would ignore any judgemental comments (how rude must be nice to have all the answers ) most people who post are thinking only of thier animals and making sure they get the very best i would say that you have considered all of yours and i look forward to more pics hugs to mum and babies congrats xx


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

thankyou


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

Update:

Kittens are doing really well and steadily putting weight on. One is a real chunky monkey. 
One is a real squealer - is this normal? Both squeal when picked up - is this normal?

Other question is - today mum has moved both kittens from the airing cupboard in the office (with other cat in house - male) this was ideal as it gave me change to close the other door - she has dragged them to behind my bedroom door (where the dog sleeps) and the other cat has access? Is this normal - and is this ok? What should I do? Move the bedding?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

happybunny22000 said:


> Update:
> 
> Kittens are doing really well and steadily putting weight on. One is a real chunky monkey.
> One is a real squealer - is this normal? Both squeal when picked up - is this normal?
> ...


None of your other animals should have access to the kittens... so I would just ensure wherever she is, she is alone.


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

she was - but she has moved them. 
When I try moving her to the secluded the room where the kittens are safer and I can close the door o the whole room - she drags them out!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

happybunny22000 said:


> she was - but she has moved them.
> When I try moving her to the secluded the room where the kittens are safer and I can close the door o the whole room - she drags them out!


Well then wherever she moves them to, keep the other animals away.


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

I can keep the other cat out but its my main bedroom. The dog isnt bothered with the kittens and sleeps under my bed - a distance away from the door where she's put the kittens.

But The door has to be open.....it doesnt close - its jammed open


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

happybunny22000 said:


> I can keep the other cat out but its my main bedroom. The dog isnt bothered with the kittens and sleeps under my bed - a distance away from the door where she's put the kittens.
> 
> But The door has to be open.....it doesnt close - its jammed open


As much as you trust your dog I would not leave dogs with access to kittens. You say she moved the kittens from the secure area, how was she able to get them out? Is there no chance you can keep them in a secure place where she cannot drag them out.


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

they were in the cupboard (raised off the floor) wjere the boiler is. the door is closed to teh room. When I went in there she came out with one kitten she had dragged from the cupboard down to teh floor and dragged it to my room next door. I put it back and went in closed the door. Then when I opned it later to feed her her and the other kitten were sat on the floor waiting for the door to open


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

happybunny22000 said:


> they were in the cupboard (raised off the floor) wjere the boiler is. the door is closed to teh room. When I went in there she came out with one kitten she had dragged from the cupboard down to teh floor and dragged it to my room next door. I put it back and went in closed the door. Then when I opned it later to feed her her and the other kitten were sat on the floor waiting for the door to open


She probably wants to be close to you, and in this case you need to make her your priority and put your dog out of the room for a little and find a way of making a cat and dog proof barrier.


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

But I cant close the door..

I dont think its to be near me, she carried it along the landing first...my room is the only other room open because of the door.

Why would she not wnat to stay in the other room?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

She may not have felt safe there, thats the biggest reason for moving kittens.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cats move their kittens for a variety of reasons.
They may feel unsafe - something has disturbed the mother cat, eg another cat, dog or person
They may not be warm enough - there could be a draught and the mother feels the kittens are getting cold
There may be too much going on around and she is being disturbed by constant movement or noise.
She may not like being in a room with the door closed even if she has everything she needs in there.
Trying to keep her where she doesn't want to be could be more stressful for her than allowing her to move the kittens to where she wants them.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Cats move their kittens for a variety of reasons


In the wild it's common animals with vulnerable young to move them from time to time and create a new nest as predators could literally 'get wind' of an established nest. Some domestic cats remain hard wired to do this and it doesn't mean there's anything wrong but the instinct is so strong you won't stop them. It often happens when the kittens are around two weeks old.


----------

